# 10 lb. plus time



## bafazan (May 6, 2009)

It's that time to catch some 10 lb. plus Big Suzy's I still need to fill some days in Feb. March and April. Here's a pic of a 10 lb. plus on of my guys caught in April. If interested get in touch. Thanks Les Cobb


----------

